# Salma Hayek im Dirndl @ Wetten Dass 04.10.08 (6x)



## Lolo99 (4 Okt. 2008)




----------



## Katzun (4 Okt. 2008)

das ist doch mal ein balkon:thumbup:

danke für die flotte arbeit


----------



## Tokko (4 Okt. 2008)

Schönen Dank für den prächtigen Anblick.:thumbup:


----------



## medi70 (4 Okt. 2008)

leck mich fett. das war mal schnell.


----------



## Bombastic66 (4 Okt. 2008)

Fix und seeehr gut....!


----------



## braindead (5 Okt. 2008)

ging echt schnell und ein video währe wünschenswert!


----------



## jimv100 (5 Okt. 2008)

Einfach nur Wahnsinn!


----------



## Mantis (5 Okt. 2008)

Danke für die flotten Caps.


----------



## skymb (5 Okt. 2008)

hey leute,

wooww thanks for the Pics.
Salma steht auch ein Dirndl..wow was für ein ausblick!:drip::drip:

gruß sky


----------



## armin (5 Okt. 2008)

Da rutscht beim Lagerfeld die Brille, toll und das ist auch mal ein Inhalt der alles sprengt


----------



## big-mx (8 Okt. 2008)

nice!!


----------

